

New Illinois Law Forces Students to Give Up Social Media Passwords Or Be Charged - DavidSJ
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/law-forces-illinois-students-give-social-media-passwords/#2I2ReTY0PLrzEiGr.16

======
DavidSJ
In summary: if you're a (compulsory) student, a new law says that all your
private conversations can be read by a government worker if he or she suspects
you of having evidence that someone else is being mean.

I'm pretty sure this violates the Fourth Amendment but the fact that such a
law could even be seriously contemplated, let alone passed, tells you
something about what schools are in our society (hint: mini police states),
and how normalized government spying has become.

~~~
informatimago
And of course, the logical reaction is not to have and not to use any social
media account. Erase it if you have one and if you can. You may also reset to
a public password (1234), and be free like MIT hackers on ITS!

